# Haunting at Plains Circle 2017



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

PART 2


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

PART 3


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

part 4


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

Sorry the previous link didn't work properly. New link for part 5 (Halloween eve) below.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I can see you put a lot of work into this. Your use of lighting is unique and pretty cool. I like the guy who goes in and dances at around 12 min.


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you. Lol yes it almost suddenly seems like the show is about to be shut down by the fire fighter lol. Then proceeds to dance. He was trying to show the kids that it really wasn't scary.


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

part 5.


----------

